# sigma 9mm



## shooterinohio (Jan 1, 2008)

How uncomfortable would a S&W sigma 9mm be to carry on the hip inside the waistline?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

No more uncomfortable than any other gun carried IWB, in fact it is so light it is a little more comfortable than most guns its' size. I hate IWB carry but am forced from time to time to carry that way and the Sigma is one of the most comfortable ( along with my Beretta 84, or p64) that I own. 
I think the Beretta and the p64 are as easy to carry just because they are smaller.


----------

